
An Update to Upwork Connects Pricing - selectnull
https://www.upwork.com/i/connects/
======
yasas
Since Elance closure I have won exactly ZERO projects on Upwork by sending my
bids, so I stopped doing that long ago. This pricing change just cements my
strategy of not using the feature.

